# Homemade treats that are long-lasting yet still consumed in one sitting..?



## Puff_The_Magic (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm looking for types of treats I can make at home. I'm not looking for small pieces to feed as rewards; NOR am I looking for something like a large bone that will "last forever." I'm looking to make something in between.... that when given, will still keep them occupied & busy for like an hour or so WITHOUT them losing interest eventually and leaving it half-eaten on the floor. So I want something that they actually can 'eat' just need to work at. An example would be something similar to a bully stick; I can give each dog one and it's enough of a 'high value' treat that they each will lay down and focus on chewing it until it's gone. Hooves are great but they barely make a dent in them and they're always getting sat on or stepped on after they lose interest lol. I want ideas of things I can make at home (WITHOUT a dehydrator.) I do have an oven that I can put on low; so anything I can make that way would be good. I just have trouble finding things that are literally 'hard' enough that they don't just EAT in 5 minutes and come back for more, lol. But I want something that's high value and tastey enough that they will keep themselves stimulated for a while. I feed PMR but our dogs have no allergies or anything like that. Thanks.


----------



## ruthie (Jan 3, 2012)

i will be returning to c if anyone has an idea because i want to no also LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, for someting to last an hour or two i have Kongs that I stuff with peanut butter and other goodies. You can freeze them to make them a little more work. It takes awhile but I've never had a dog lose interest.


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

I get beef ribs. Throw a sheet on the carpet and give both dogs one. They will lay there and chew the meat off for probably 2 hours and then they go out for a potty break. then they switch bones and just chew for another good hour. Then they pass out becuase they are exhausted. The bones are cleaned by this time so i just leave them. they will chew them for the next week or so. I have a maltese and a rott...so once the rott starts breaking down the ends of the bone I toss them out. They get a beef rib for dinner probably once a week or once every other week....


----------

